# Is there a "search" function for Private Messages ??



## daveomak (Oct 16, 2017)

I was looking for and old message and can't find the search function...  I was a very handy tool...


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi there, there's no such option to search Private Messages as they are that, private. Do you have an email notification from the old message in your email inbox? What I usually do is find that and then trace it back to the old PM.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 17, 2017)

We used to have that option..   OK thanks...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 17, 2017)

I’m really missing that too, Dave. It was a great feature:(


----------



## daveomak (Oct 17, 2017)

Sounds like it's not an option for the "new" format ???


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2019)

Now there is a search function...   I keep finding stuff as I wander around the Forum...
At the bottom of your Private Messages page, you can select how you want to retrieve messages....







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Click ...  *Set options*...  and your messages will be realigned...   Play with it...  Correctly typing the name of the sender is very important.....


----------

